# snow spider



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

has anyone ever seen the video also is there such a thing as a snow spider


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont think there is.

there is a pure white spider tho and a snow crab


----------

